# Irrigating from neighborhood run-off water



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I live near the low point in a 400 home neighborhood. There is a drainage ditch in my back yard that carries most of the run-off water from the neighborhood. When we get a steady rain it turns into a small river, but its not spring fed so a few days without rain and it runs dry.

Planning on building a small (2 ft high) dam to hold water to irrigate my lawn.

Wondering if anyone is doing this and if I will have problems either due to chemical run-off from my neighbor's yards or increased problems with fungus.

Thanks,


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Local government agencies often take a very dim view of modifications that impede the flow of storm water run off. I would think twice about building a dam.

At the very least, go online and see if there is a storm water runoff ordinance covering your area. Around here, its at the county level and unless a municipality is certified, it holds even within city incorporated limits.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Shouldn't be a problem. Someonce has a dam 1/2 mile upstream from me for the same purpose. Been in place for a few years.


----------

